# Shuttle SX58H7 pro



## odjin (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I post in this forum because I want to build a SX58H7 pro. The problem is most of avaible graphic cards according to this list from the official website shuttle ( Shuttle Global - SX58H7 PRO ) are not sold anymore, except those too expensive or with a bad ratio Quality/price...
So my question is, does other graphic cards not listed are suitable for this barebone? My interest was on the gtx 480 or the hd 6970...
Thanks for your answers
ps: I'm sorry for my english, it is not my native language...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Provided they will physically fit inside the case, it should take any PCI-e graphics card. However, you need to be aware that the stock 500 watt power supply will not provide adequate power for many high end video cards (including the ones you've chosen above)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And, small cases do not dissipate heat very well.


----------



## odjin (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for your fast answers.
But how can I see the available size in this shuttle? How much watt a graphic card for a 500W should take, and how can I see the power needed by the card, I didn't find it on sellers website (size isn't mentioned on all too...) ? To dissipate the heat is there a way to put a cooler ?
At first, I wanted a laptop (asus G53SW-SZ008V), because I'm a student and I need to take it with me every week-end, but my experience with laptops is that they stop working after about 2 years... It's why I'm looking for a shuttle, but does this problem with the heat will give me the same trouble?
For sure it's a lot of questions, again I hope you'll understand 
Thanks =)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for a PCI-E GPU.
GTX 480 & 6970 would require a 750W.

The small case is a lot better than a laptop for heat dissipation but not the best solution for a larger GPU.


----------



## odjin (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, so maybe the best solution is too have for the cost of the shuttle a laptop (just for internet or movies) and a normal computer to have fun with Diablo III :grin:?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That is an option. I'm not a gamer but I didn't think Diablo was that demanding. :4-dontkno


----------



## odjin (May 31, 2011)

It is not. But I like also play to the newest mmorpg. And I want to try some 3D animation software^^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

odjin said:


> It is not. But I like also play to the newest mmorpg. And I want to try some 3D animation software^^


For serious graphics work a PC would be much more suitable.


----------



## odjin (May 31, 2011)

ok thank you for your advices . I'll do it =)


----------

